# is he gonna really just give up on us?



## angelofdark (Nov 23, 2013)

we have been married for just over a year now. been living separated for most of our marriage due to the military keeping us apart. through stress and time and distance we tried hard to stay strong for each other. now that we have lived together for 2 months, every thing fell apart. caught him sexting multiple females. we argue frequently and lately he has gotten physical with me. 
at the beginning of the relationship he promised he would never give up on us, no matter how hard the relationship got...he would never give up.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

He lied.

Well technically he didn't lie. 

He didn't give up on you.

He's just sharing himself with other women. When he's not physically abusing you.


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

wow, the question is why you don't want him to give up on you, he cheats and he physacally abuse you, no human being deserve to be trated like that.

you deserve someone who respect you and evidently he don´t respect your feelings nor your body.

let nim go, I am sure it will hurt for a while but believen it will not be hard finding someone with better qualities.


----------



## dontbeused (Nov 15, 2013)

angelofdark said:


> we have been married for just over a year now. been living separated for most of our marriage due to the military keeping us apart. through stress and time and distance we tried hard to stay strong for each other. now that we have lived together for 2 months, every thing fell apart. caught him sexting multiple females. we argue frequently and lately he has gotten physical with me.
> at the beginning of the relationship he promised he would never give up on us, no matter how hard the relationship got...he would never give up.


I do not know your father but let me speak for him.
*Get the hell out of there*! No one gets to disrespect you abuse you cheat on you. I repeat, get the hell out of there. If he touches you again press charges. If he comes near you after leaving get a restraining order. His words are a bunch of BS, and you are hanging on for any scraps of love he gives you, why? Come on, you know better. Leave tonight and never look back.
Serve him divorce papers, have a sheriff do it. I highly recommend him being served a restraining order before the divorce papers, he already got physical, so it will be a pretty easy process once you get out of the home.
Men that get physical with a woman are not making a mistake, they are acting out, and they will do it again and it will escalate in violence. You want to be there to get beat up? Leave.


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

Get out now while you can. Nobody deserves to be beat on. 
There is no excuse for that. He is a wife beater and a cheat. Say bye to him now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

It seems like that you have been misled about what sort of husband he would be and how he would honor his commitment. You may have caught him sexting, but there is nothing to say that he hasn't already physically cheated on you as well. Also, his starting to get physical is a bad sign...and a sign that he truly misrepresented himself when he made his marriage vows. I would make immediate plans to separate, get checked for STD's, get support, and decide where to go from there. So sorry you are going through this.


----------

